# Used Vantage Campervan



## WanderWoman

Hi All,

Greetings from a newbie.

Just wondering if anyone has any advice on where I could view a *used* Vantage PVC. I know Vantage is relatively new to the PVC scene, so pre-owned vans may be rare yet. Still, wondering if anyone out there has any suggestions.

The next shows where we could take a look at new models are a little ways off - September-October 2011. We haven't seen anything new either, but like what we see on their webpage and brochure. We were hoping for a used one, however... too much to hope for?


----------



## carol

Tubbytuba has one but not sure where he lives. He is very pleased with his I recall from meeting him in Amboise in May. Do a search for him and PM him

Carol


----------



## sqeek

We have just bought a new Vantage Neo. Like you we considered a used one but could not find one anywhere.

Last week we saw a single advert for a secondhand one but when I looked for you this morning it was sold.

Don't know where you live but Scott & Julie are really approachable and may know of some used vans.

Paul


----------



## tubbytuba

Tubby tuba at your service  (Hi Carol x). 
Sqeek, you are more than welcome to have a peek at our van at any time, thing is we are only a few miles from Vantage HQ so if you were up this way you would obviously be heading to Vantage to see their vans.
I think we will be down in Surrey mid August for a family 'do' so we could meet up then if you were still interested.
There are a few other Vantage owners on MHF so a search of 'Vantage ' threads could uncover an owner in your neck of the woods. Good luck, they are great vans!
Tubby (Steve)


----------



## WanderWoman

Thanks guys.

We're in North Hampshire. I guess we'll have to keep our eyes peeled and try our best to make it up to the shows and/or Yorkshire if nothing feasible materialises in the more Southern circles.

We will be newbies to motorhoming too, and we are still in the midst of research... although that could be drawing to a close if the right van happens by. The Vantage Sol and Neo look about as perfect as it gets for us... except for the possibility of the compressor fridge. Trouble is, Vantage vans are still pretty rare on the secondhand market, of course.

Being novices to all this, we want to try to get as much right as possible on the first go-round, but don't want to spend as much as £44k doing that yet. Other RL PVCs featuring big/longitudenal beds might be a possibility for us, since there are simply a few more on the market - although that said, it seems as if Auto-Sleeper and Autocruise have the most available on the market (Warwick/Sussex Duo / Rhythm) that seem to fit our "want it all" requirements without getting something made to order.

kim


----------



## sqeek

The Neo will be our third and nearly everything we've read suggests that it takes three goes to get the 'right' one for you. Happy camping!


----------



## smick

Oh no it doesn't - we're on our eleventh, and we're still looking! Mind you, haven't looked at a Vantage yet. Pity they don't build on Mercedes....

Smick


----------



## sqeek

Hahaha Smick - I was talking of what I'd read in general but I'm sure there are plenty of exceptions to this - you being an unlucky one of them!


----------



## therabbits

Hi there Wanderwoman

We are in Gloucesterhire and have had our vantage van for over 3 years now and are very happy with it. If you wanted to take a look at a van we are currently between trips and would be happy to show you our van and answer questions ?

best regards

The Rabbits


----------



## DJMotorhomer

Hi

Its Scott and Jane, they are personal friends of ours and you wont meet a more happy to help couple in the business !!!


----------



## sqeek

Yes, you're right - Scot & Jane, but it was Julie who does all the admin & organising to whom I was referring. In any event, the Vantage team take helpful to its limit & beyond.


----------



## manners1

Follow the link on the Vantage site to Smart Campers Vantage looks and quality finish on used Transits so a second hand van (or new) with a brand new conversion for less money than the new Fiats.


----------



## crissy

Hi Kim, you can always leave your name with Scot in case he gets one back in.
We find the Vitrifrigo compressor fridge great. It makes very little noise and because of where it's placed, we don't notice it. It's a good size and you just switch it on and forget about it. We've not had a problem with battery power even in winter without hook-up.
If you're up this way you're welcome to look.
Chris


----------



## 1302

Must get to specsavers...

I misread it - thought it said 'vintage' :lol:


----------



## WanderWoman

Hi all,

Thanks for all the suggestions! Smart Campers are a possibility. There is also a possibility that we will contact Scot. Thanks also, for the offers to take a look at your vans! We're still shopping around - I hope for not much longer, however!


----------

